

Dell in talks to buy firewall vendor SonicWall - wcchandler
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/13/net-us-sonicwall-dell-idUSBRE82C0QO20120313
It's interesting as there have been some recent articles[1] about Dell's Enterprise platforms gaining more ground.<p>[1] http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/focus/archive/2012/02/dell%E2%80%99s-enterprise-revenue-grows-overall-q4-results-weak<p>[2]http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/dell-closes-force10-purchase-preps-networking-push/56313
======
wcchandler
There's been a couple articles[1][2] that talked about Dell's Enterprise and
Networking platforms gaining more ground and getting a heavier push from
corporate.

It's nice to see a big purchase like this to show how committed they really
are.

[1]
[http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/focus/archive/2012/02/dell...](http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/focus/archive/2012/02/dell%E2%80%99s-enterprise-
revenue-grows-overall-q4-results-weak)

[2][http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/dell-closes-
force10-purchase-p...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/dell-closes-
force10-purchase-preps-networking-push/56313)

